# German Sauerbraten (Sour Beef - Pot Roast)



## Susi (Jul 26, 2005)

"Sauerbraten"

This receipe is actually a poor mans meal and was originally made with foal meat.

2/3 cups dry red wine
1/2 cups mild vineagar
3 Pimento Seeds
1 Bay Leave
2 Cloves
2 Celery Sticks
I Carrot
1 Parsley Root
1 Onion
1/2cup of Sultanas or raisins
1 Bunch of Parsley
600g of good quality lean Beef 
Fat for frying 
salt and pepper
Bowl for Meat and fluid


1.  Bring wine, vineagar and herbs to boil, put aside to cool.
2.  Clean Veg and cut into mouth size pieces, chop the parsley.
3.  Add  these to the wine/vineagar/herb fluid and give a stir. 
4.  Put the meat in fluid and leave for 3-4 days.  If there is not enough fluid to cover the meat completly then make a little more. This is necessary so that it doesnt dry out.
3.  Make sure the meat is turned regularly, stirring the fluid aswell.
4.  After 3-4 days remove the meat from the fluid (will probably look a bit grey but thats fine) and dry well.
5.  Salt and pepper the meat and fry in the fat on all sides.
6. Pour the fluid with veg and herbs to the meat and bring to boil.  Simmer for an hour  with the lid on so that the fliud doesnt disappear.  If necessay add more vineagar. 
7. Remove the meat and keep warm.  Now put the fluid though a sieve to remove the veg and herbs.   Return fluid to pan and then add the Sultanas.  Bring to boil and thicken the gravy with corn flour. 
8. Cut the meat into slices and serve with gravy.

Potatoes and any veg to serve.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 26, 2005)

What!?  No crushed Ginger Snaps?    Looks really tasty, still!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 26, 2005)

This looks VERY yummy!

Es ist sehr heiss heir so I will make it in a few months or so when it is cooler.

If I can resist! 

THANKS


----------

